# Austauschbare Leistungseinschübe...



## AndreK (22 Oktober 2008)

... ich nenne es erst einmal so...

Gerade rief mein Chef aus Spanien an und möchte wissen was ein Amorio CCM mehr kostet. Außer: "ein was" viel mir dazu nicht ein...

Es sollen Einschübe pro Antrieb sein die man bei Bedarf komplett ziehen und auswechseln kann. Also eine Art Rack in dem alles für einen Antrieb (Motorschutz, Thermistorschutz, Drehwächter, Koppelrelais....) untergebracht sein sollen.
Hat jemand einen Weblink zu einem Hersteller von solchen Dingern, mir ist soetwas noch nicht untergekommen...


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (22 Oktober 2008)

*MCC-Einschubtechnik*

Hi AndreK,

such mal unter "MCC-Einschubtechnik".
Hier gibts Bilder:  feag-sgh.com/Download/MCC_Technik.pdf 

Gruß FA


----------



## SPSKILLER (22 Oktober 2008)

... und bestell gleich Verlängerungskabel mit


----------



## halbschuh (17 November 2008)

*Einschubtechnik*

Hallo,
also hier noch ein weiterer Link, falls diesen noch benötigen solltest:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/cd/portal/html_00/products_ev_verteilen.htmhttp://www.automation.siemens.com/cd/sivacon/index_00.htm

:TOOL:


----------



## AndreK (17 November 2008)

*Danke...*

... ja das ist noch aktuell. Auch wenn die Mühlen langsam mahlen.

Aber wir werden das ganze von jemanden vor Ort in Spanien bauen lassen. Ich denke sonst können wir uns da nur in die Nesseln setzen.


----------



## halbschuh (18 November 2008)

*Kein Problem... helfe gerne...*


----------



## SPSKILLER (18 November 2008)

Hallo,



SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ... und bestell gleich Verlängerungskabel mit


 
kann dir das nur noch mal raten, zumal das in Spanien gebaut wird.
So ein Verlängerungskabel ist GOLD wert.
Mach mal Fehlersuche an so nem Einschub, wenn der gezogen (spannungslos) ist...

Ich hab da schon mächtige Fehlkonstruktionen gesehen (z.B. über Display parametrierbarer Sanftanlauf - von aussen nicht zugänglich usw.)

Gruß Micha


----------



## o.s.t. (18 November 2008)

Solche MCC's (MotorControlCenter) sind im Amiland sehr populär, defacto Standard. In Europa tut man sich sehr schwer damit, nicht nur weil das Zeugs schweineteuer ist. Gibt's vor allem (wenn wunderts) von Allen-Bradley oder auch von Moeller und auch vom grossen S.













gruss, o.s.t.


----------

